# Projector on motor mount.



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all,
I am currently using some of the info on this forum to come up with some plans for my HT setup,great place ,converting my loft.

Although not critical, I was wondering wether there is a mechanism to lower / raise the projector from within the roof cavity ? does such a beast exist ?

Any help would be appretiated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.puretheatre.com/Projectorlift.htm

http://www.draperinc.com/Lifts_Mounts_Brackets/VideoProjector_Lifts.htm

Not cheap, but possible.


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,
You were'nt kidding about not being cheap...
One to think about during budget time !!!

When I start I will post pics and progress etc...

Ta


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

HI , thought about making your self one ? its not hard or you could have a cabinet maker run you one up and you put in linear actuator ?


----------

